# Trying to find a Scolopendra in Borneo



## Reuben (Feb 12, 2018)

So I have moved to Borneo and will be living here for the next 6 months, and I bought a 2ft fish tank, have filled the tank with everything a Scolopendra would need, now I just need to catch one.

I have been out for hours looking under big stones and large logs, found several Heterometrus sp. scorpions, but no Scolopendras. 

Does anyone have any advice as to where I should be looking exactly? I would have assumed under log piles, fallen trees and large rocks would have been the right place but I haven't found a single one.

I live in a rural area here, close to some dense jungle areas just to let you know.

Thanks in advance for any advice on how to find one.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey. Most bornean pedes are arboreal. Try searching at night on large trunks or even near them.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 13, 2018)

Try to get a Borneo black like mine. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Reuben (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh really? I had no idea they were mostly arboreal. I thought of all Scolopendras as being terrestrial/burrowers.

That could explain why after hours of searching under rocks/logs and in burrows/crevices I still haven't found a single one


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 13, 2018)

Man I envy you 

Not for the 'pede search only, but because I'm an antique/art collector, and my Borneo masks are amazing. I love those _real _ancient, so not the 'tourist crap' traps at all, artifacts.

Good luck for your quest


----------

